# Eighty thousand treasures



## Rosemary (Oct 6, 2009)

Cumberland News
Eighty thousand treasures of the Romans in Carlisle revealed
By Victoria Brenan 		

The secrets of a Roman dig in Carlisle, hailed as one of the most significant in the UK with ‘world-first’ finds, are about to be fully revealed for the first time in nine years

The city’s Tullie House Museum has finally been reunited with the 80,000 artefacts uncovered during the Millennium project, and the archaeologists behind it are on the brink of publishing their 500-page report.

 “It’s not just the coins and armour, the seeds and insect remains can tell us a lot about the environment,” 

“They can give us an idea of what conditions were like. Was it wet? Boggy? Insects live in particular types of environments so the ones we find on site can tell us a bit about the climate and conditions.

“The plant remains give us an insight into what was being grown and eaten.”

Cumberland News Eight thousands treasures of the Romans in Carlisle revealed - Google Search


----------

